# Curtis sno pro 3000



## Jmaddox23 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi, im looking for the truck side mounts for the curtis sno pro 3000. I think the part number is 1fk10c looking to fit it on my 98 dodge ram 1500. I cant find them anywhere. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Curtis got out of the truck snow plow end. You can try Storks. but any mount will be expensive.


----------



## Jmaddox23 (Nov 4, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome to the site, Curtis got out of the truck snow plow end. You can try Storks. but any mount will be expensive.


Ok thank you. Appreciate it.


----------

